# Wie ist das möglich?



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....

Wie ist das möglich? Gehackt? Ich dachte die WoW Server seien so sicher?

Sah recht lustig aus wie sie alle auf einmal in die verschiedenen Positionen gerannt bzw geflogen sind.


----------



## Swafnir82 (17. Juni 2010)

LÖL^^ wie geil ist das denn??!!

greetz


----------



## nôx (17. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach einfaches Usen von Cheatprogrammen, die es auch früher gab (Speedhack, Teleport, Fly, etc.)

LG


----------



## Syunai (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....
> 
> ...



Solche Aktionen kenn´ich nur von GMs. Dies ist aber ein Goldseller, m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel. Wer sonst, kann die "Physik" innerhalb dieser virtuellen Realität sonst aushebeln!


----------



## Dabow (17. Juni 2010)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

p-Server? Auffällig leer...
Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.

Edit:


> m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel. Wer sonst, kann die "Physik" innerhalb dieser virtuellen Realität sonst aushebeln!


Genau, und jeder, der durch Bugs/Exploits unter Maps fällt oder durch Wände geht hat auch den Segen Blizzards... ihr habt immer Ideen...


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Syunai schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen kenn´ich nur von GMs. Dies ist aber ein Goldseller, m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel. Wer sonst, kann die "Physik" innerhalb dieser virtuellen Realität sonst aushebeln!



Ich schätze, dass wenn man es schafft sich "normal" in einen WoW-Server reinzuhacken, dann sollte die Physik auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.



Lari schrieb:


> p-Server? Auffällig leer...
> Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.



Kein Privat-Server aber um die Uhrzeit unter der Woche ist bei uns nun mal nicht viel los. Ich hab auch noch nen anderen Screen da sind paar mehr Mann drauf.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (17. Juni 2010)

Chinesen sind halt Programier Freaks.


----------



## WackoJacko (17. Juni 2010)

Hatten wir auch mal vor ner Woche auf unserem Realm in SW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da warn dann 20 Warlocks (Level 1) und haben da Cheats benutzt um Werbung für Ihre Goldseite oder so zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also diese Goldtrader greifen zu immer dreisteren Methoden..


----------



## Granmonkey (17. Juni 2010)

also ich kenn soetwas serwohl von offi servern 
weiß nich ob da blizz dahinter steckt aber schon 3-4 mal gesehn das in og leichen rumliegen und nen schriftzug bilden oder paar orks in der luft fliegen


----------



## Philine (17. Juni 2010)

kenn es auch nicht anders. Bei uns fallen in Sw immer lvl 1 Hexen oder Paladine vom Himmel und irgendwann kommt da dann ne I-netseite raus


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Es war echt lustig mitanzusehen. Das einzige was genervt hat, war das sich dann alle Zwerge im Schriftzug hingelegt haben und geschlafen haben und mein ganzes Chatfenster mit Schlafemotes zugespammt wurde...

@Lari: Wenn es ein P-Server wäre und ich es gemacht hätte würde der Thread nicht "Wie geht das?" heissen sondern "Seht her was ich tolles kann..."


----------



## Lloigorr (17. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich reichen den goldsellern die Leichen auf dem Boden nicht mehr. Jetzt kommt bald was neues -.- 
seltsam, dabei muss man doch schon längst kein Gold mehr kaufen, so schnell, wie man es in seien Taschen füllt in der wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (17. Juni 2010)

So das ist kein P-Server,
das war auf Antonidas am DIenstag um 12,30
deshalb auch so leer. ich habs auch gesehen 
und solche sachen sieht man auf unserem 
Server öfter mit den 3 Buchstabe.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> kenn es auch nicht anders. Bei uns fallen in Sw immer lvl 1 Hexen oder Paladine vom Himmel und irgendwann kommt da dann ne I-netseite raus



Joah, das is bei uns in Og so. Wird da wohl sowas Ähnliches gewesen sein...


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Fiel mir halt auf, dass dort kein einziger anderer Spieler zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu dieser "Blizzard macht da mit!"-Geschichte:
Microsoft steckt ja auch hinter sämtlichen Viren, Trojanern etc. HAcker schaffen sowas ja nicht ohne Microsofts-Hilfe.


----------



## TheLostOne (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....
> 
> ...



Sicher? Haha da kann man nur lachen.

Das ist so als würde man bei CounterStrike sagen das VAC sicher ist ...... 



BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Chinesen sind halt Programier Freaks.



... Dafür muss man kein Freak sein. Es gibt schon unzähllige seiten mit einfachen C# beispielen und fertigen libs,
das jeder der grundkenntnisse im Programieren hat das hinbekommt.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> So das ist kein P-Server,
> das war auf Antonidas am DIenstag um 12,30
> deshalb auch so leer. ich habs auch gesehen
> und solche sachen sieht man auf unserem
> Server öfter mit den 3 Buchstabe.



Besten Dank! Genauso war es!



TheLostOne schrieb:


> Sicher? Haha da kann man nur lachen.
> 
> Das ist so als würde man bei CounterStrike sagen das VAC sicher ist ......



Naja dachte dass Blizzard aufgrund ihres hohen Budgets vlcht super tolle sichere Kisten bei sich im Keller hat...naja war ich wohl zu naiv


----------



## Philine (17. Juni 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich reichen den goldsellern die Leichen auf dem Boden nicht mehr. *Jetzt kommt bald was neues* -.-
> seltsam, dabei muss man doch schon längst kein Gold mehr kaufen, so schnell, wie man es in seien Taschen füllt in der wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwann steht mitten in den Hauptstädten so ein Michellin Männchen verschnitt rum und schreit die I-netseite ständig 
oder irgendwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Fipsin (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Kein Privat-Server aber um die Uhrzeit unter der Woche ist bei uns nun mal nicht viel los. Ich hab auch noch nen anderen Screen da sind paar mehr Mann drauf.



Zeig mal pls^^

Spielst auf Antonidas oder?


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2010)

auf der silbernen Hand in SW auch gesehen - vor ca. nem Monat.




haben sich sehr synchron verändert und 3 verschiedene "Bilder" gezeichnet. Interessant, so rein technisch und optisch, aber halt gecheatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Ja spiele auch auf Antonidas. Hier das andere Bild. Immerhin ein paar Mann mehr als das einsame Himmelsross auf dem ersten Bild


----------



## Fipsin (17. Juni 2010)

DIe haben sich auch alle nach ner Zeit auf den Boden gelegt und geschlafen in dem 
schriftzug gab es jedoch lücken und das mit den lvl 1ern Hexenmeistern passiert 
auch andauernt


----------



## Shadria (17. Juni 2010)

Syunai schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen kenn´ich nur von GMs. Dies ist aber ein Goldseller, m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel. Wer sonst, kann die "Physik" innerhalb dieser virtuellen Realität sonst aushebeln!



Was du da schreibst ist einfach nur Unsinn.

Die Goldseller nutzen einfach sogenannte "Speedhacks/Porthacks". Dies wurden auch in der Vergangenheit schon genutzt um Lvl1-Chars "vom Himmel fallen zu lassen" die dann auf dem Boden eine Goldverkäufer-URL bildeten.

Dazu wird auch nicht - so wie hier wohl manche vermuten - der Spieleserver "gehackt", es wird lediglich der Datenstrom zwischen Server u. Client manipuliert.


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Naja dachte dass Blizzard aufgrund ihres hohen Budgets vlcht super tolle sichere Kisten bei sich im Keller hat...naja war ich wohl zu naiv


es is ja net die hardware auf die eingegriffen wird da wird nur die software verändert, da ist es egal ob die ne firewall haben die heiß wie die hölle is oder nur wie nen streichholz brennt^^. 
Wer die Chat befehle bzw. das proggi dazu hat is drin und durch ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Juni 2010)

Sieht mir SEHR stark nach Private Server aus, da selbst am Vormittag IMMER Leute da rumstehen, und da ist KEIN schwein


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Dazu wird auch nicht - so wie hier wohl manche vermuten - der Spieleserver "gehackt", es wird lediglich der Datenstrom zwischen Server u. Client manipuliert.



Kommt aber ja im Endeffekt aufs Gleiche raus.



Eyatrian schrieb:


> Sieht mir SEHR stark nach Private Server aus, da selbst am Vormittag IMMER Leute da rumstehen, und da ist KEIN schwein




Ich habs doch vorhin schon geschrieben...und Fipsin hat es bestätigt-.- Wenn du mir nicht glaubst log dich auf Antonidas ein und frag nach...

Desweiteren frage ich mich, welchen Grund ich hätte hier Bilder von einem Privatserver zu posten?!


----------



## Zuraxx (17. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Chinesen sind halt Programier Freaks.




Japaner sind die Technik führenden, nicht die chinesen, die arbeiten bloß doppelt so hart wie wir


----------



## Izara (17. Juni 2010)

gibts bei uns alle paar Tage vorm AH -.- mittlerweile irgendwie unspektakulär, aber immernoch lustig, weil die goldseller ja immer so niedlich hoffen, dass dann jemand auf die keylogger seite geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (17. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Sieht mir SEHR stark nach Private Server aus, da selbst am Vormittag IMMER Leute da rumstehen, und da ist KEIN schwein



Wenn man sieht der hat aus einem Winkel wo nicht mehr leute stehen außerdem hat
er noch ein weiters Bild eingefügt und da war nicht so viel los vllt. 10 Leute ich war
später auch noch da^^


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Ja spiele auch auf Antonidas. Hier das andere Bild. Immerhin ein paar Mann mehr als das einsame Himmelsross auf dem ersten Bild



ok nach deinem Bild bin ich mir da nimmer so sicher^


----------



## Goldgoblin (17. Juni 2010)

Solche Dinge gibt es schon länger auf Live-Servern.

Macht nicht den Fehler und stellt euch "Physik" im Spiel genauso vor wie in der Realität. WoW besitzt so gut wie keine Simulation von Physik.
Durch Bugs ist es schon länger möglich Chars an beliebigen Stellen (auch in der Luft) zu plazieren. Dafür muss man nicht den Server "hacken".


----------



## DemodarAustria (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> p-Server? Auffällig leer...
> Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.




Nun auf Terrordar Allianzseite sieht es in IF Tag und Nacht so aus, auch Sturmwind ist wie leergefegt....


----------



## Syunai (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Fiel mir halt auf, dass dort kein einziger anderer Spieler zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



no comment!


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

DemodarAustria schrieb:


> Nun auf Terrordar Allianzseite sieht es in IF Tag und Nacht so aus, auch Sturmwind ist wie leergefegt....



Jojo, hat sich schon geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


KEnn nur die alten Schriftzüge aus Leichen. Hab seit einem Monat nicht mehr gespielt, kenn die neuen Aktionen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@ über mir: ?
Oder hätte ich doch "Achtung, Ironie!" dazu schreibens ollen? Ist ja nicht jeder so helle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (17. Juni 2010)

Was ist daran jetzt besonders?

Gibt doch viele Programme womit man sowas machen kann.

***die müssen wir hier aber nicht auch noch extra bewerben***


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> KEnn nur die alten Schriftzüge aus Leichen.



Die waren meiner Meinung nach wesentlich nerviger. Die blieben ja ewig liegen und die "neuen" Aktionen sind immerhin nett anzusehen.



yxc.net schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt besonders?



Habs halt heute zum ersten Mal gesehen. Deswegen fand ich es einen Beitrag wert.


----------



## Da Magic (17. Juni 2010)

war gestern auf zuluhed bei der horde auch


----------



## Natar (17. Juni 2010)

sieht man auf onyxia in og auch relativ häufig, wie sich lvl 1 chars synchron in der luft / auf dem boden formieren


----------



## Deepender (17. Juni 2010)

ich bin nachts derbst oft online, habs aber nicht sehen können =( auf antonidas natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass wenn man es schafft sich "normal" in einen WoW-Server reinzuhacken, dann sollte die Physik auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.



Kaum. Wenn die sich nämlich in den WoW Server hacken könnten, könnten sie jeden Char und jeden Goldbetrag per Knopfdruck generieren und müssten keine Accounts mehr klauen dafür. Solche Spielereien wie das auf den Screens erreicht man mit ganz "normalen" Cheat Programmen.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Camden (17. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server (Nozdormu) habe ich heute genau dasselbe gehen... so gegen 11.00 Uhr/11.30 Uhr - übrigens war es da auch fast menschenleer. Schon krass. Die haben andauernd die Position gewechselt und in dieser "Stellung" dann ausgeloggt.....


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

So hier neuer Screen!

Und wers mir immer noch nicht glaubt der möge sich bitte auf Antonidas einloggen und sich nach IF begeben! Da findet das ganze nämlich schon wieder statt!


----------



## Funkydiddy (17. Juni 2010)

Das war vor 3Tagen auch auf Durotan, auch Zwergen Priester


----------



## DenniBoy16 (17. Juni 2010)

also vor n paar monaten haben die sich immer passgenau sterben lassen (durch n cheatprogramm)

denke mal das genauso^^

oder es ist wegen den erweiterten serverarbeiten


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Juni 2010)

Syunai schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen kenn´ich nur von GMs. Dies ist aber ein Goldseller, m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel. Wer sonst, kann die "Physik" innerhalb dieser virtuellen Realität sonst aushebeln!



*** kanns.
Hört doch mal auf mit euren Verschwörungstheorien, sonst lass ich die Illuminaten auf euch los, und DANN ist die Kacke am dampfen!


----------



## Nuhramon (17. Juni 2010)

Auf Malorne passiert sowas ständig..
Als wenn das was mit Hacken zu tun hat..

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Chakata (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....
> 
> ...



Ist klar ... bin ganz stolz auf dich wie es dir gelingt einige zu beeindurcken. Bist schon ein ganz toller. 

ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit dem was du da behauptest, könnte unter umständen verdamt teuer für dich ausgehen.


----------



## Natar (17. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Ist klar ... bin ganz stolz auf dich wie es dir gelingt einige zu beeindurcken. Bist schon ein ganz toller.
> 
> ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit dem was du da behauptest, könnte unter umständen verdamt teuer für dich ausgehen.



öhm was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lagg3r (17. Juni 2010)

Schaut Urkomisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Der nächste Schmock, der hier Namen von irgendwelchen Hacks postet, bekommt von mir einen Einlauf!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der nächste Schmock, der hier Namen von irgendwelchen Hacks postet, bekommt von mir einen Einlauf!


Oo Nene einlauf Von dir :x Seid Lieber Brav der macht das Wirklich >_<


----------



## Chickenburger95 (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> p-Server? Auffällig leer...
> Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.


Also bei uns aufm Server ist auch nie was los in IF. Das kann schon stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Juni 2010)

auf Blackhand gabs in der Vergangenheit leider nur die unspektakulären "Fälle vom Himmel".
Das dagegen sieht schon recht lustig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (17. Juni 2010)

Tote Tauren, die den Namen einer Goldsellerseite bilden, hatten wir in OG früher auch genügend,
derzeit ist da ziemlich Ruhe (hoffe mal dank Blizzards Aktivitäten).

Diese neue Form des Spams hab ich in OG erst 2-3 mal gesehn, sah fur mich immer nach nem Testlauf aus.

Schade das man als Spieler keine Möglichkeit hat, denen den Auftritt zu versauen (ausser Ticket schreiben)....


Mit untoten Grüßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Tarima (17. Juni 2010)

oh das war doch heute auf Aegwynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch gesehen und dacht mir nur "wtf.."


----------



## bexxter83 (17. Juni 2010)

Da schrieb:


> war gestern auf zuluhed bei der horde auch




Bei uns in Eisenschmiede auch vor ein paar Tagen - Zuluhed


----------



## Freelancer (17. Juni 2010)

Scheint wohl hack zu sein das gleiche ist bei uns auch gerade passiert und nix P-Server ich spiele auf Malygos


----------



## pg12' (17. Juni 2010)

Sieht lustig aus glaube P-Server


----------



## cortez338 (17. Juni 2010)

Was glaubt ihr wie die Tauren in Org sterben und eine andresse bilden ? Ist das echt nie jemanden in den Sinn gekommen das Tauren von den Wachen in Org net gekillt werden ?


----------



## Ghazemeister (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Microsoft steckt ja auch hinter sämtlichen Viren, Trojanern etc. HAcker schaffen sowas ja nicht ohne Microsofts-Hilfe.


unglaublich aber wahr: der erste virus wurde wirklich(!) von microsoft ins internet gesetzt mit der absicht irgendeine internetseite oder so zu schützen. diesen haben die hacker dann benutzt für neuere viren...


----------



## Ansalamun (17. Juni 2010)

hatte ich vorgestern auf der ewigen wacht auch .... erst geschlafen als web addy ..dann stehen web addy ..dann in der luft wie auf dem bild.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Fiel mir halt auf, dass dort kein einziger anderer Spieler zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar, ohne ein OS kann man keine Viren entwickeln. Für was auch?


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> @Lari: Wenn es ein P-Server wäre und ich es gemacht hätte würde der Thread nicht "Wie geht das?" heissen sondern "Seht her was ich tolles kann..."



Und dann hätten ihn alle beleidigt und rum gemotzt.
Deshalb tarnt er das ganze sehr schön, sodass niemand drauf kommt das er auf einem P-Server spielt.


----------



## Raema (17. Juni 2010)

Das ganze mal aus hordensicht. 

Server: Blackrock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (17. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Sieht mir SEHR stark nach Private Server aus, da selbst am Vormittag IMMER Leute da rumstehen, und da ist KEIN schwein



auch wenns ein privatserver is hab ich das selber schon oft gesehen auf Echsenkessel


----------



## Lari (17. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Klar, ohne ein OS kann man keine Viren entwickeln. Für was auch?



Gäbe es kein WoW könnte man WoW nicht hacken. Also ist Blizzard der Drahtzieher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde sowas immer amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich nicht irre ein bild von Mo oder Di? zumindest selbes bild auf Arygos durch den Tage mal in IF zwischen Bank und AH. habs selbst gesehen. Normalerweise ist SW bei uns eher beliebter als IF für solchen "hack".


----------



## *ÐÐ* (17. Juni 2010)

Sollte mittlerweile doch jeder kennen ... weiß nicht warum da immer gleich Privat Server geschrien wird.


Auf Arthas warn vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ständig Mr.T Palas vorm AH in SW.



Und selbst auf vollen servern steh ich zu manchen zeiten mit max 4-5 leuten in IF oder SW , allerdings meistens nachts.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juni 2010)

jedes Kind kann mit einem undetectablen xy hack sowas machen mit genug trial accounts


----------



## Gromolp (17. Juni 2010)

Wie geht das denn?^^


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Auf Blackrock hab ich das noch nie gesehen wie geht das?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (17. Juni 2010)

ein fall für galileo mystery....


----------



## Ultimo01 (17. Juni 2010)

Hmm LOL

ich kenn das nur mit den toten goldsellern aufm boden ... :/

aber das ist mir neu o.O


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Juni 2010)

also aufm abyssischen rat hat das vorhin auch nen goldseller in IF gemacht und ne goldseller(hack)seite in "3d" gelegt und nur weil in if keine sau ist muss das nicht bedeuten dass es ein p-server ist. in Darnassus und die Exodar befindet  sich bis auf 1-2 kleine RP grüppchen zu je 3-5 leuten kein schwein zu stoßzeiten als auch zu nicht stoßzeiten. 

Einen Tag zuvor wollte er dass in SW machen doch anscheinend hat dass scrip nicht ganz hingehauen da er die toons erst einmal mit /schlafen richtip positioniert hat und wir ihn damit geärgert haben uns in seine Buchstaben zu legen und haben uns mit unseren Fetten Mammuts rein gestellt sodass er dann nach 10 min es aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Dropz (17. Juni 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> ein fall für galileo mystery....



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (17. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Fiel mir halt auf, dass dort kein einziger anderer Spieler zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tu mir einen Gefallen und schreib am besten garnichts mehr! Wenn du auch nur halbwegs bescheid wüsstes.... glaub mir...

 Falls du einer von diesen "IT-Freaks" bist, dann schau dir den neusten Speicher an oder die neuste Grafikkarte und lass dir von den Herstellern jegliche Flaußen in den Kopf setzten.
Hauptsache nicht bescheid wissen aber so tun, als ob man Blizzard persönlich ist.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Ist klar ... bin ganz stolz auf dich wie es dir gelingt einige zu beeindurcken. Bist schon ein ganz toller.
> 
> ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit dem was du da behauptest, könnte unter umständen verdamt teuer für dich ausgehen.


 
Sonst ist aber schon noch alles klar bei dir oder?
Sicher Mister Oberschlau ich hacke nen Server und stell dann per Blasc meinen Char hier rein und schreib auf welchem Server ich bin...du bist der Held.




Dominau schrieb:


> Und dann hätten ihn alle beleidigt und rum gemotzt.
> Deshalb tarnt er das ganze sehr schön, sodass niemand drauf kommt das er auf einem P-Server spielt.




Seht ihr nicht dass andere von anderen Servern das auch posten? Mit Screens? Spielen die eurer Meinung nach alle auf Privatservern? Ist ja unglaublich hier...

Das Problem an der Comm hier ist das manche solche irrwitzigen Ideen posten, dass man fast nicht drum rum kommt sie zu beleidigen...


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Juni 2010)

Genau, Goldseller machen Werbung auf Privatservern. xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (17. Juni 2010)

naja auf unseren server sind sie schonmal mitten in der nacht durch sw geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> naja auf unseren server sind sie schonmal mitten in der nacht durch sw geflogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War bestimmt ein Privatserver oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katerli (17. Juni 2010)

Noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (17. Juni 2010)

nôx schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach einfaches Usen von Cheatprogrammen, die es auch früher gab (Speedhack, Teleport, Fly, etc.)
> 
> LG



Sowas hat bei WoW nochnie funkioniert. Mit billigen Cheatprogrammen kassiert man instant einen Bann.
Mit viel Glück findet man noch Privatserver auf denen solche Programme gehen.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Juni 2010)

War auf Noz heute morgen auch in IF und da war an der stelle auch fast keine sau (7 : 30 ca) wenns nich so war soll mir auf der Stelle das Ding abfaulen. ^^

Hab nur keine Screen davon gemacht um hier nich noch Werbung für Goldseller zu machen.

Die seite für die das Werbung gemacht wird existiert übrigens im Inet will sie nich posten aber wenn man ein Gehirn hat kommt man selber auf die Adresse und jo Goldseller machen jetzt Werbung auf P Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (17. Juni 2010)

Jetzt versuchen sie's in "3D" dazustellen damit es jeder sieht und nicht auf'n Boden glotzt. 

Pirux ist schon ein tolles Programm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AliasSense (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[font="'Arial Black"] /CLOSE PLZ* [/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Juni 2010)

Das ist KEIN Privatserver. Das gleiche gibt's schon seit Wochen bei uns auf dem Server Azshara. Die gleichen Motive, die gleichen Stellungen.

Außerdem gibt es auch Spieler auf meinem Server, die so eine Art von Hacks/Cheats benutzen. 
Dann reggen sie in der Luft oder casten ggf. mit 'nem richtigen Makro nur Instants.


----------



## oldesloer (17. Juni 2010)

hätt hier mal eins aus SW.is aber schon ein paar tage alt.Ach und ich Spiel auf dem Zirkel und hab das schon mehrfach gesehen,nur das die neuerdings alle gleichzeitig aufstehen nd so.vorher lagen sie nur alle am boden.na ja öfters mal was neues


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Sowas hat bei WoW nochnie funkioniert. Mit billigen Cheatprogrammen kassiert man instant einen Bann.
> Mit viel Glück findet man noch Privatserver auf denen solche Programme gehen.



klar hat sowas bei WoW funktioniert bzw manches funktioniert immer noch

EDIT : oder wie erklärst du dir die bots die durch wände laufen, in der luft laufen und vom himmel fallen ohne schaden zu nehmen?


----------



## oosix (17. Juni 2010)

also das mit dem schwebenden Goldsellern stimmt schon auf dem Realm Ysera sind sie auch schon gewesen​


----------



## Arthas1993 (17. Juni 2010)

owas hab ich auch schon auf meien server gesehen..
ganz klar hackprogramm der goldspammer und hacker


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (17. Juni 2010)

Vor If-Ah keine Leute -> Kann fast nur ein P-Server sein.


----------



## Arthas1993 (17. Juni 2010)

> Vor If-Ah keine Leute -> Kann fast nur ein P-Server sein.



nee einfach nur fehler in der programmierung ausgenutz

kein P-Server !


----------



## sigimalygos (17. Juni 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Scheint wohl hack zu sein das gleiche ist bei uns auch gerade passiert und nix P-Server ich spiele auf Malygos



Da bin ich weg wegen dem masiven Goldsellder und Laag Problem damals...


----------



## Pepper1991 (17. Juni 2010)

hab ich auch scon gesehen sowas auch in if, auf dun morogh


----------



## Bacchus (17. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Sowas hat bei WoW nochnie funkioniert. Mit billigen Cheatprogrammen kassiert man instant einen Bann.
> Mit viel Glück findet man noch Privatserver auf denen solche Programme gehen.



Voll cool wie du Sachen erzählst von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Ich kann dir sagen das zur zeit einen Hack gibt der das sehrwohl kann. Teleportieren, fliegen unter der Welt sein bla bla. 
Aber wenn du meinst das hat noch nie funktioniert ( noch nie ist auch lächerlich da am Anfang bzw wie Düsterbruch hineingepacht wurde die ganze zeit mit BWH gefarmt wurde dort aber egal) dann leb ruhig weiter in deiner tollen geblendeten Welt


----------



## plastic (17. Juni 2010)

100% kein p-server, der schriftzug kam als ganze mailaddy mit www vorn und . com hinten 
und dass auf garrosh nicht nur einmal, seit längerem ist dieser schriftzug jedoch von garrosh sw und if verschwunden.


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Vor If-Ah keine Leute -> Kann fast nur ein P-Server sein.



Ich dachte das hätten wir geklärt und jetzt kommt der nächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Tilu! (17. Juni 2010)

Auf Nathrezim machen die Goldverkäufer das auch dauert.


Gruß Vanns


----------



## Arthas1993 (18. Juni 2010)

Nur wie schnell kommen die Gm's darauf ^^ 

Bei uns aufn server standen die 1 stunde lang dann griff erst ein gm ein


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Juni 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Nur wie schnell kommen die Gm's darauf ^^
> 
> Bei uns aufn server standen die 1 stunde lang dann griff erst ein gm ein



Darf ich, darf ich?
Weil die armen GMs in dieser Zeit damit beschäftigt waren unzählige Tickets wegen Lapalien zu bearbeiten.


----------



## AliasSense (20. Juni 2010)

9.30 uhr auf frostwolf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ kann das wer lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khale (20. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Fiel mir halt auf, dass dort kein einziger anderer Spieler zu sehen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ich denke, hierbei handelt es sich um folgendes:
Die Illuminaten und die Freimaurer haben sich zusammen getan und die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen! Erst haben sie Blizzard übernommen um ihr heimliches Geschäft (Illuminaten sind Goldseller) anzukurbeln! Denn mal ehrlich, ich kauf viel lieber Gold, wenn ich vorher fliegende Zwerge gesehen habe, die einen Schriftzug bilden, dessen Bedeutung mir nicht erkenntlich ist.


----------



## pie (20. Juni 2010)

Bei allem respekt du kannst mir net sagen dass das kein p-server ist, da ist ja nichts nada nur 1 einziger typ der auf dem geld mount rum hängt und das gibt es auf p-server warscheinlich für free.


----------



## Luk0as (20. Juni 2010)

aGestern auf Eredar auch hab auch Screens gemacht ist echt. Ja auch da warens Zwergenprister


----------



## Megant (20. Juni 2010)

Moin
Hatten es die tage auf unserm Server auch mal, denke das ist ehr ein ausnutzen/cheat von der Engine.


----------



## Adaric (20. Juni 2010)

ich kann nicht erkennen ob die screens vom privatserver oder liveserver sind, aber ich hab mal keylogger in aktion gesehen:

der account meiner freundin wurde gehackt und man ist mit ihrem char über 2h durch 1kw geflogen um erze zu farmen. sie konnte sich nicht mehr einloggen, weil der keylogger nen authentificator druf gemacht hat das schwein. jedenfalls haben wir in der gilde uns ein makro gemacht (/target charname). ich war auch mit nem bergbauer unterwegs und konnte die erzvorkommen also mitverfolgen. an einem der erzvorkommen hab ich ihren char ins target bekommen und ich war in sichtweite zu dem einzigen erzvorkommen in reichweite...doch der char war irgendwie unsichtbar.

deshalb kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es theoretisch möglich ist, auch auf liveservern ohne gm account gewisse dinge zu beeinflussen. und in diesem oben beschriebenem fall hat der gm über 2h auf sich warten lassen. und dem keylogger hätte ich gerne meine meinung darüber zum ausdruck gebracht(mit gewalt), weil meine freundin war total aufgelöst deswegen...soviel arbeit reingesteckt und dann alles futsch. zum glück würde der schaden per post aus dem gm katalog kompensiert.


----------



## Nanuuck (20. Juni 2010)

Gab es auf Zuluhed auch schon öfter und eigentlich ist es bei den fliegenden typen immer nur diese seite http://www.zyy.com/ ^^


----------



## Crush351 (20. Juni 2010)

Grad eben war´s auf FdS...hat ziemlich genervt, da sie auch immer /schlafen im Schriftzug gemacht haben.


----------



## Xartoss (20. Juni 2010)

ZYY ... goldspamer ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....
> 
> ...



Spielst du auf Baelgun ? Haben da das gleiche Probleme, blöde Goldseller...


----------



## Luvy (20. Juni 2010)

Was soll man machen...
Es wird doch eh alles immer nurnoch schlimmer...
Es fing an mit ein paar chars die alle paar Stunden rumgeschrien haben, den Schriftzügen auf dem Boden
und mittlerweille wird man alle 20Minuten von irgendeinem Blizziard ( wohlgemerkt mit i ) angeschrieben und 
die Goldseller fliegen in der Luft. 
Wer das Spiel Silkroad kennt wird mir zustimmen das es so wies atm ist noch angenehm ist.
Wenn sie damit anfangen werden die Chars im Sekundentackt spammen zu lassen und das 24/7 
dann werdet ihr sagen man war das noch angenehm als da wer in der Luft rumgeflogen ist.


----------



## Shaggdaggal (20. Juni 2010)

is das alleria?
da zock ich nähmlich und hab das auch gesehen (:


----------



## bariumnitrat (20. Juni 2010)

das zu machen ist nun wirklich nicht schwer, da braucht man 0 programmier kenntnisse,

es gibt tausende s.g.  mit denen man shice bauen kann, auch genannt.




da habt ihr den link, die versionen sind atm nimmer aktuell, aber das wird sich warscheinlich bald wieder ändern :/

wie auch immer, ich wollte nur sagen, dass es halt auch mit einfachen mitteln recht einfach is sowas zu machen, natürlich besteht aber immer die gefahr, dass ein GM aufpasst und naja - dann biste dran^^

btw glaube ich nicht, dass blizzard die bezahlt und winzigweich genauso wenig, die leute sehen nur einfach nicht, dass die produkte von herrn gates minderwertiger qualität entspringen, und die hacker die lücken im system von alleine gefunden haben!

naja, ihr braucht mich jetzt nicht zu flamen, das ist meine eigene meinung, teilt sie oder eben nicht, ich denke dieses kleine emoticon sagt alles:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahh ich schweife ab xD was ich noch sagen wollte ist, dass diese hackprogramme die ich oben gelinkt habe, mit den entsprechenden versionen wirklich funktionieren (selbst getestet), und dass die site nicht irwie "böse" ist, und vorallem, dass ich keine verantwortung dafür übernehmen will, dass ihr für das benutzen derselben auch nicht gebannt werdet ^.^

schönen sonntag morgen euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæran (20. Juni 2010)

Schon toll wie aufeinmal auf Buffed Werbung für Goldseller Seiten und Hacks gemacht wird.
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Pylonz (20. Juni 2010)

war das auf lordaeron? genau das habe ich gestern morgen naehmlich dort gesehen auch in eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nummaeyns (20. Juni 2010)

auf rexxar seit gestern auch ständig vor if. zwergen priester mit identischer position und mit 3 verschiedenen stellungen. sau nervig immer ganze chat voll wegen schlaf emote...


----------



## Firun (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe World of Warcraft Freunde, 

ich möchte es nur noch mal allen ins Gedächtnis rufen.

Missbraucht die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder *illegale Aktivitäten.*

Sollte das hier so weiter gehen ist der Thread zu , Verwarnungen wurden verteilt.


----------



## TR4CO (20. Juni 2010)

Die waren bei uns auch (von 6 Uhr Morgens bis etwa 15:15h^^), war schon recht witzig anzuschauen^^ 




edit: jetzt sind sie wieder da^^


----------



## MewMewMewtu (20. Juni 2010)

Warum macht Blizz nicht endlich was gegen die Hacks und diese Goldseller?
Ich meine die müssen nur "wow hacks" und "wow gold" bei google eingeben und schon haben sie tausende von den seiten.

MFG


----------



## Selidia (20. Juni 2010)

Syunai schrieb:


> m.E.n hat da sicherlich Blizz mit seine Finger im Spiel.




Oder vielleicht doch die Illuminaten??

Man kann auch mit simplen Hacks solche unglaublich lustigen Tricks machen..


----------



## DaScAn (20. Juni 2010)

Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie die das hinbekommen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Juni 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie die das hinbekommen.



Das sind einfach Hacks. Teilweise simple Aneinanderreihungen einfacher Befehle die den Server glauben lassen man hätte einen Timeout und in dieser Zeit kann der Cheater eine ganze menge Sachen machen die sonst nicht möglich wären. Aber eines ist sicher: solche Spieler bekommen früher oder später ihre gerechte Strafe.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher: solche Spieler bekommen früher oder später ihre gerechte Strafe.



Na das hoffe ich doch


----------



## Traklar (20. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Warum macht Blizz nicht endlich was gegen die Hacks und diese Goldseller?
> Ich meine die müssen nur "wow hacks" und "wow gold" bei google eingeben und schon haben sie tausende von den seiten.
> 
> MFG



Ganz einfach deswegen, weil es 1. Millionen von Seiten dazu gibt. 2. Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten dagegen sehr schwer sind, vor allem, weil viele davon im Ausland sind. 3. Sobald 1 Hack verbannt wurde, gleich der nächste vor der Tür steht.


----------



## chaosruler (20. Juni 2010)

Gibt es weitere Spieler die diese "Sichtung" bestätigen können? 
Wenn nicht ...Photoshop & Co machens möglich.
...ist von der Qualität wie diese ganzen UFO-Bilder/Videos


----------



## chaosruler (20. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ganz einfach deswegen, weil es 1. Millionen von Seiten dazu gibt. 2. Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten dagegen sehr schwer sind, vor allem, weil viele davon im Ausland sind. 3. Sobald 1 Hack verbannt wurde, gleich der nächste vor der Tür steht.



Rechtlich schritte sind nicht nur schwer sondern unmöglich. Ein Verstoß gegen AGBs ist nicht zwingend eine Straftat


----------



## Trôublex (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Trôublex (20. Juni 2010)

Trôublex schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Server : Ambossar

Hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich das gesehen habe^^
es ist definitiv KEIN fake


----------



## Irgen (20. Juni 2010)

Ok ich hab schonmal gesehen, dass die sich durch Cheats gekillt haben, um sich wie ihre Website zu legen, aber das ist echt freak XD

Naja wie schon beiläufig erklärt, das ist n Cheat würd ich mal sagen denn als die sich da gekillt haben standen die ca. ne minute bis ner halben auf ein und derselben stelle wahrscheinlich haben die den cheat dann eingegeben. Schon komisch dass jemand cheats erfindet mit denen man sich selbst killt^^


----------



## xDarKy (20. Juni 2010)

Heute auf Antonidas gesehen :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Juni 2010)

war auf tirion allianzseite auch
hab nen hack (benutz nur für offline games da bei online bist eh sofort weg)
das lasst position verändern aber nur ein wenig vor oder hoch oder speed hack halt undso was ;D
wie das geht? ;O die waren bei uns auf tirion nach 5 min weg ;D
der server muss halt auch immer sichergehen ^^
speed oder positionshacks bringen nicht viel aber ACC ist trotzdem weg xD
(und bevor mir welche hier auf die eier gehen es ist nicht verboten offline games (z.B. Company of heroes da macht speedhack spaß ;D) zu benutzen)


----------



## Kindgenius (20. Juni 2010)

XYZ-Hack.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2010)

Lol xD


----------



## Arthas1993 (20. Juni 2010)

Alles is möglich : LOTTO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (20. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute geschah dies hier auf unserem Server....
> 
> ...



server baelgun war genau dasselbe, das ist kein privat server!!!


----------



## Saldor11 (20. Juni 2010)

nerathor 20.06.10 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicher kein privatserver^^
ich finds nice^^


----------



## Yiraja (20. Juni 2010)

lol das ja ma richtig krank das kann doch nur funktionieren wenn die irgendwelche hacks und so benutzen oder?


----------



## Ganos (20. Juni 2010)

wirklich lustig, was leute hier über die physik in einem comuterspiel schreiben xDD Leute, was ist mit euch los?

Habt ihr noch nie was von EmuHacks gehört? Diese hacken sich ganz einfach mit einem knopfdruck in die emulation des charakters und können sämtliche Bewegungen beeinflussen.
Das heißt, man kann die geschwindigkeit verändern, fliegen, sich an bestimmte koordinaten teleportieren...etc.

Das Problem ist halt, dass Blizzard diese nomralerweise automatisch blockiert. Doch für einen Programmierer, der sich auf der ebene auskennt ist es kein Problem einen aktuellen funktionierenden emuhack zu entwickeln...schon gar nich in asien


gruß,

Ganos


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (20. Juni 2010)

Naja ich glaub das ist einfach die Notlösung der Goldspammer weil man in IF leider nicht so schön in Formation sterben kann.
Die Decke der Stadt macht es möglich
Vote 4 Käseglocke über allen Hauptstädten xD


----------



## boonfish (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne das auf dem Boden liegend, aber in der Luft schwebend?

Also irgendetwas läuft bei der Serversicherheit gewalltig falsch...


----------



## Irata1959a (20. Juni 2010)

Jo gabs diese woche auch auf unserem server ... 
etwa 50 lev 1 zwergen priester die nette bilder in 3d legten . 
 etwa nach 15 min wurden das dann immer weniger zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheint also einer von blizz wach geworden zu sein .

goldseller werbung ... alles was recht ist ... immerhin einfallsreich.

stelle mir mal vor , das da dann etwa 50 gehackte acc´s zu nötig waren . was wieder traurig ist .


----------



## Erblack (20. Juni 2010)

hehe, hab ich auch gesehn, Area 52, hatten dann wohl ein Problem mit der Aufstellung, dann wars nurnoch Zwergenpudding^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Juni 2010)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> stelle mir mal vor , das da dann etwa 50 gehackte acc´s zu nötig waren . was wieder traurig ist .



Nicht unbedingt, schonmal was von Testaccounts gehört?

1 BN acc, 50 WoW Test Accounts und via Speed Hack Bot what ever dazu bringen diesen Schriftzug zu legen.


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich kenne das auf dem Boden liegend, aber in der Luft schwebend?
> 
> Also irgendetwas läuft bei der Serversicherheit gewalltig falsch...



Dieses Problem gibt es in jedem Spiel. Nur in manchen nicht so stark, weil es sich auch nicht
bei allen Spielen lohnt so ein hack anzubieten.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Juni 2010)

Hatten wir auf Bealgun auch shcon mal... Machen die mittlerweile gerne, weil viele das nochnciht kennen und daher dem mehr aufmerksamkeit schenken.


Suicique schrieb:


> Naja dachte dass Blizzard aufgrund ihres hohen Budgets vlcht super tolle sichere Kisten bei sich im Keller hat...naja war ich wohl zu naiv



Entschuldige wenn ich lache, aber Blizzard tut nicht sehr viel für sicherheit... Wenn du zum beispiel nachts oder früh morgens Botter, hacker o.ä. meldest, passiert erstmal 5 stunden nichts, bis dann so gegen 10 langsam ein verschlafener GM aufkreuzt, der dann motzt weil der Bot nich mehr da ist... 

Ich persönlich würde auch 4-5 Euro mehr bezahlen, wenn wir dafür nen 24 GMsupport kriegen würden, der auch in der Lage ist schnell alle Tickets abzuarbeiten. Aber da Blizz ja sehr viel sparen muss da sie ja soviele Ausgaben haben... Jo is klar Leute. Is zwar klar das es auch ne menge ausgaben gibt, aber soviele auch nicht das man nciht eben die GM ein bissel aufstocken kann.


----------



## Dranay (20. Juni 2010)

Das is ganz einfach mit nem netten kleinen Programm hin zu bekommen. Damit ist es möglich sich einige Spezialfähigkeiten anzueignen. 
Problem dabei ist nur, dass man ziemlich schnell gebannt wird^^

Sowas kann im Prinzip jeder, man muss nur, wie schon gesagt, das richtige Tool haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juni 2010)

Dranay schrieb:


> Das is ganz einfach mit nem netten kleinen Programm hin zu bekommen. Damit ist es möglich sich einige Spezialfähigkeiten anzueignen.
> Problem dabei ist nur, dass man ziemlich schnell gebannt wird^^
> 
> Sowas kann im Prinzip jeder, man muss nur, wie schon gesagt, das richtige Tool haben.



Das was du meinst funktioniert auf billigen P-Servern aber nicht auf dem Offi.


----------



## Munzale (20. Juni 2010)

Das hatten wir die Tage auch, auf mein Ticket hin kam die Antwort - sie hätten sauber gemacht in IF.

Seither habe ich sie aber auch nicht mehr gesehen.
Nen Screen hab ich auch gemacht..muss ich mal suchen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, wie sie es machen....wer geht denn schon auf so eine Seite?


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Juni 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das was du meinst funktioniert auf billigen P-Servern aber nicht auf dem Offi.



Wollen wa wetten? Ich hab diese Goldseller auf Bealgun mit eigenen Augen gesehen,wie sie in Fromation über dem Handelsviertel schwebten, von daher kann ich sagen das es möglich ist. Und bedenke einfach, sobald es ein sicherheitsprogramm gibt, gibt es nach 5 minuten auch schon ein Programm das dieses sicherheitsprogramm umgehen kann. Siehe auch Glider, es hieß niemand könnte botten, Glider funzte anscheined ohne Probleme, und selbst sietdem die Gilderserver off sind können immer noch Leute ihre Bots losschicken. Nichts ist perfekt, und BLizzard HAckschutz schonmal gar nicht.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Juni 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wollen wa wetten? Ich hab diese Goldseller auf Bealgun mit eigenen Augen gesehen,wie sie in Fromation über dem Handelsviertel schwebten, von daher kann ich sagen das es möglich ist. Und bedenke einfach, sobald es ein sicherheitsprogramm gibt, gibt es nach 5 minuten auch schon ein Programm das dieses sicherheitsprogramm umgehen kann. Siehe auch Glider, es hieß niemand könnte botten, Glider funzte anscheined ohne Probleme, und selbst sietdem die Gilderserver off sind können immer noch Leute ihre Bots losschicken. Nichts ist perfekt, und BLizzard HAckschutz schonmal gar nicht.



Ich glaube er meint Attacks beifügen xD
diese position veränderungs hack sind billig und i-wie lächerlich xD
bringt kaum ein vorteil


----------



## Tyrnen (20. Juni 2010)

Auf Malygos sind sie seit heute morgen auch dran mit dieser Werbung,verstehe nur nicht das sie nach so langer Zeit immernoch Werbung machen und sich scheinbar kein GM darum kümmert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerewyn (20. Juni 2010)

Leider kein Privatser, eben auf Destromat Horde auch geschehen!


----------



## Ando2 (20. Juni 2010)

Heute auch auf Alleria aber das nervigste war immer wenn die sich endlich aufgelöst haben dauerte es genau 5. sek. dann waren die an ner anderen Stelle vor der Bank.


----------



## Exeel =) (20. Juni 2010)

also bei uns war das auch schon (Shattrath) 
zu geil^^
hier ma screen^^

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/d7uerahm/rofl.jpg

MfG Michi aka Exeel


----------



## The Real Diablo (20. Juni 2010)

Nabend.

Dieses Phänomen habe ich heute auch in OG vor der Bank gesehen. Bin auf Antonidas. Habe davon gleich mal ein sreenshot gemacht.

Gruß,

~TRD~


----------



## chorg (20. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> p-Server? Auffällig leer...
> Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



ist kein p Server sondern Dun Morogh morgens um ca. 6.00 am Samstag z.B


----------



## chefteri (20. Juni 2010)

Ist bei uns jetzt auch gerade passiert . Mit Orks.
Was soll das? ^^
Server: Garrosh.


----------



## Overskilled (20. Juni 2010)

Hab ich heute auch in og erlebt
Wir halten fest:

Überall steht ZYY
Bei allys sind es Zwergen-priest
bei horde sind es orc-hexer

es findet immer in den hauptstädten statt 

sehr verdächtig finden sie nicht sherlock ?

lasst es doch spätestens in 2 wochen sind die chinafarmer die sowas machen auch weg .. sieh lustig aus ..
vorallem wenn 3-5 stück auf einmal nicht mehr wegkönnen und der rest weiterzieht xD


----------



## Mlithim (20. Juni 2010)

vor ein paar moaten sind bei uns in Sw auch menschen mages geklebt^^


----------



## Kankru (20. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> p-Server? Auffällig leer...
> Auf einem offiziellen Server wären da Spieler ohne Ende um es zu betrachten.



Dacht ich auch irgendwie^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Chinesen sind halt Programier Freaks.


Irgendwann sehen GMs die Chinafarmer bannen wollen ein Fenster in dem folgendes steht:
Du nicht nehmen Golselleraccount!

/e: mal ne Frage geht das noch dass man als schami ein Totem des glühenden Magmas stellt und sich ausloggt um chinafarmer zu töten


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Kein Privat-Server. (:


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /e: mal ne Frage geht das noch dass man als schami ein Totem des glühenden Magmas stellt und sich ausloggt um chinafarmer zu töten



Nein, haben es schon mehrmals versucht. Anscheinend werden diese nicht mehr Neutral wenn man sich ausloggt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (20. Juni 2010)

Paintshop


----------



## Polysorbate (20. Juni 2010)

Jetzt in diesem Moment ist das in OG auf Antonidas zu sehen. sieht irgendwie lustig aus:-)


----------



## Suicique (20. Juni 2010)

chaosruler schrieb:


> Gibt es weitere Spieler die diese "Sichtung" bestätigen können?
> Wenn nicht ...Photoshop & Co machens möglich.
> ...ist von der Qualität wie diese ganzen UFO-Bilder/Videos



Ich denke nachdem jetzt hier mittlerweile einige Leute die gleichen Erfahrungen (alle auf offiziellen Servern) gepostet haben sollte doch nun einwandfrei geklärt sein, dass ich 1. auch auf einem offiziellen Server (Antonidas) spiele 2. ich das nicht war, der die Zwerge ins Spiel gebracht hat und 3. das ganze kein Fake mit Photoshop oder sonstigem ist. 

Also wers jetzt immer noch nicht glaubt dem kann ich auch nicht helfen!


----------



## zaubertrick (20. Juni 2010)

Ist kein Privat server,denn auf einen der bilder läuft im hintergrund jemand auf den Gaul den man für Euro kaufen kann!!!!Aber naja NOT MACHT ERFINDERICH!!!


----------



## BlueMode (20. Juni 2010)

ist auf den liveservern war auch auf senjin... goldseller halt


----------



## Suicique (20. Juni 2010)

Tja manche sind halt immer noch zu ignorant oder zu naiv das zu glauben...


----------



## STAR1988 (20. Juni 2010)

Katzensprung schrieb:


> Paintshop



lal^^


----------



## siberian (21. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /e: mal ne Frage geht das noch dass man als schami ein Totem des glühenden Magmas stellt und sich ausloggt um chinafarmer zu töten


Damit wurden auch bankchars gekillt. War sehr lustig mit dem banker jedes mal den ganzen weg zurück zu laufen.


----------



## Psycokain (21. Juni 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hätten wir geklärt und jetzt kommt der nächste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Leute hier auf buffed haben die lustige Angewohnheit nur den Eingangspost zu lesen..... reg dich also nicht auf, wird sich nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann die ganze Sache im übrigen auch bestätigen, gestern Nacht etwa um 01:00 Uhr war auf unserem Server das gleiche Schauspiel zu sehen - hätte Screens, denke es ist aber überflüssig diese jetzt auch noch zu posten, hat ja schon genügende.


----------



## charly-sue (21. Juni 2010)

lol das hab ich gestern auch gesehn, war schon bissel fasziniert und genervt von dem vielen gespamme

/schlafen grml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (21. Juni 2010)

Hatten wir am Sonntag auch zum x-ten mal auf Teldrassil . Diesmal war´s in Eisenschmiede; Ansonst machen sie es in SW.
Lustig das es am Sonntag genau die selben Zwerge waren wie auf dem Foto und auch die 3 Buchstaben-Version.
Na lästig aber auch irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Huangwen (21. Juni 2010)

Bei uns auf den server gestern in IF gesehen(Offizieller Server!!), exakt wie auf den Bildern vom TE.

Sieht schon lustig aus, wie die von rechts nach links wander, sich wieder hinlegen (geile show)!

Und wer hat schuld?? Alle die, die Gold bei so nen Verein kaufen.

Also finger weg von Goldsellern ihr dr... cheater und gut ist!

Huan


----------



## Eboron (22. Juni 2010)

hatten wir auch schon aufm server, ging relativ schnell bis sich einige "gaffer" versammelten xD


----------



## Adaric (7. Juli 2010)

auffällig ist, das sich keiner der goldsellervereine sich gegenseitig auf die füße tritt...man sieht immernur eine werbung gleichzeitig. 
und es gibt genug werbung auf gildenforen und diversen communityforen, dass eigentlich die städte voller tastaccounts wie ein 
großer bienenschwarm aussehen müssten^^

dh entweder sind alle goldseller ein und derselbe verein oder es gibt sowas wie eine vereinigung wo man sich abspricht wer 
welche server bedient^^


----------

